# May 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

13. Lone Wolf-Jodi Picoult 421 pgs 7,234 loc (5/1/12-5/11/12) 4/5 stars 
14. Death, Taxes,and a French Manicure-Diane Kelly 341 pgs 5,963 loc (5/11/12-5/19/12) 3/5 stars
15. Calicoe Joe-John Grisham 198 pgs 2,394 loc 2,394 (5/19/12-5/21/12) 4/5 stars
16. The Replacement Wife-Eileen Goudge 482 pgs 6,969 loc (5/22/12-5/31/12) 4/5 stars


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _The Meaning of Night _Michael CoxHistorical NovelDTB 703 pages 05/04/20124.25 Stars2. _HHhH _Laurent BinetNovelKindle 5276 locations 05/07/20124.75 Stars3. _The Good Rain: Across Time and Terrain in the Pacific Northwest _Timothy EganNatureDTB 254 pages 05/10/20124.00 Stars4. _State of Wonder _Ann PatchettNovelKindle 6123 locations 05/12/20124.25 Stars5. _Watergate _Thomas MallonHistorical NovelAudio 15:54 hours 05/13/20123.50 Stars6. _Stone Spring _Stephen BaxterScience FictionKindle 6998 locations 05/16/20123.00 Stars7. _The Executioner's Song _Norman MailerBiographyKindle 18864 locations 05/27/20124.99 Stars8. _Leviathan Wakes _James S.A. CoreyScience FictionKindle 10068 locations 05/31/20123.00 Stars9. _The Forge of God _Greg BearScience FictionAudio 16:27 hours  Currently Reading10. _West With the Night _Beryl MarkhamAutobiographyDTB 294 pages  Currently Reading


----------



## Jaasy

52.1   Exposed by Naomi Chase, finished*****
53.2   Deception by Naomi Chase, finished*****
54.3   Romancing the M.D. by Maureen Smith, finished****
55.4   The Marriage Clause by Yvette Hines, finished***
56.5   A Risky Affair by Maureen Smith, finished***
57.6   What Doesn't Kill You by Iris Johansen, finished****  
58.7   Soft Target by Stephen Hunger, finished****
59.8   D. C. Dead by Stuart Woods, finished****
60.9   Son of Stone by Stuart Woods, finished****
61.10  Unnatural Acts by Stuart Woods, finished****
62.11  Bel-Air Dead by Stuart Woods, finished****
63.12  L. A. Dead by Stuart Woods, finished****
64.13  Orchid Blues by Stuart Woods, finished****
65.14  Blood Orchid by Stuart Woods, finished****
66.15  Iron Orchid by Stuart Woods, finished****
67.16  Hothouse Orchid by Stuart Woods, finished****
68.17  L. A. Times by Stuart Woods, finished***
69.18  Loitering With Intent by Stuart Woods, finished***
70.19  New York Dead by Stuart Woods, finished****
71.20  Dirty Work by Stuart Woods, finished***
72.21  Worst Fears Realized by Stuart Woods, finished***
73.22  Reckless Abandon by Stuart Woods, finished***
74.23  Two Dollar Bill by Stuart Woods, finished****
75.24  Dark Harbour by Stuart Woods, finished****
76.25  Fresh Diasters by Stuart Woods, finished****
77.26  Shoot Him If He Runs by Stuart Woods, finished***
78.27  Hot Mahogany by Stuart Woods, finished***
79.28  Kisser by Stuart Woods, finished***
80.29  Lucid Intervals by Stuart Woods, finished***
81.30  Strategic Moves by Stuart Woods, finished****


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Books Completed:

Books being Read:
Spinward Fringe Broadcast 1 and 2: Resurrection and Awakening  - Randolph Lalonde
Hyperspace : A Scientific Odyssey through Parallel Universes, Time Warps, and the Tenth Dimension - Michio Kaku, Robert O'Keefe
Beta Reading The Cerberus Rebellion - Joshua Johnson

Books to Read:
First Shift - Legacy (Part 6 of the Silo Series) (Wool) - Hugh Howey
The Dark Lord's Handbook - Paul Dale
The Adventure Tournament (The Adventurers) - Nicholas Andrews


Updated 5/13
I am so far behind - way to busy with kids soccer and taking son to college visits. Yes the gray hair is real. ha


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. The Wind Through the Keyhole (Dark Tower) by Stephen King: 6,031 locations. Begun 4/29, on location 3,548 on 5/1, completed 5/6 -- 2,483 locations read in May.
2. Fool's Fate (Hobb, Robin) by Robin Hobb: 13,147 locations. Begun 5/6.

Running Totals:
Locations read in May: 2,483
DTB pages read in May: 
Books read start to finish in May: 
Books read partially in May: 1

Books completed in 2012: 8
Total locations read in 2012: 75,888
Total DTB pages read in 2012: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)
Books completed in 2011: 33 (389,025 locations)*


----------



## Toby

I'm in!

1. Rena's Promise: Two Sisters in Auschwitz by Rena Kornreich Gelissen and Heather Diane Macadam  5/7/12
2. How We Decide by Jonah Lehrer 5/14/12
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone by J. K. Rowling  5/14/12
4. The Eleventh Plague by Jeff Hirsch 5/16/12
5. City League by Matthew Corradi 5/16/12
6. Plumage From Pegasus by Paul Di Filippo 5/16/12
7. We Die Alone: A WW11 Epic of Escape and Endurance by David Howarth 5/21/12
8. The Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle 5/26/12
9. Solomon's Oak by Jo-Ann Mapson 5/28/12
10. Shopaholic Takes Manhattan (Summer Display Opportunity) by Sophie Kinsella 5/31/12


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress: *

*Completed: *
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince , Kindle
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows , Kindle
Sacre Bleu , Christopher Moore; Kindle
Bringing up the Bodies , Mantel, Kindle


----------



## Maxx

May 2012

1.  Devil in the White City (kindle/DTB) as of 5/1/12 page 165, as of 5/31/12 on page 290, 125 pages read 
2.  Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close (audiobook)as of 5/1/12 page 85, completed 5/13/12, 283 pages read
3.  Stories I Only Tell My Friends (audiobook)  began 5/13/12, completed 5/21/12, 320 pages read
4.  The Magicians (audiobook) began 5/21/12, as of 5/31/12 on page 149

Pages Read in May:  877
Books Read in May:  2
Pages Read in 2012:  5234
Books Read in 2012:  12


----------



## purplesmurf

I'm confused. . .


----------



## izzy

Read In May:
1. Silent in the Grave by Deanna Raybourn (4/29-5/6) - Vaginal Fantasy book; 3/5 I liked it am curious to pick up the second book.
2. Bared To You by Sylvia Day (5/7-5/ - Picked it up on a whim for the price enjoyed it a lot. 4.5/5 
3. Deadlocked by Charlaine Harris (5/9-5/10) - 2/5 this book was terrible and im just livid over some of the things that happened.
4. Sailor V vol 1 - 5/5 
5. Heart of Steel (Iron Seas #2) by Meljean Brook (5/6-5/1 - 3/5 Okay book took forever for the story to build up. Main character is awesome though
6. Prince of Wolves by Quinn Loftis (5/11-5/13)- 3/5 I enjoyed this book. It had some annoying teen speak but once it picked up it was good.
7. Gabriel's Ghost by Linnea Sinclair (5/13-5/19) - Vaginal fantasy pick this month 3/5 was okay. Left feeling like it was a sudden end.
8. One Foot In The Grave (Night Huntress #2) by Jeaniene Frost (5/20-5/22) - 4/5 great book! Really enjoyed reading it!
9. Grimspace by Ann Aguirre (5/20-5/25) - Vaginal Fantasy Alt Pick this month
10. Gabriel's Inferno by Slyvain Reynard (5/26-5/27) - 3.5/5 It was a good book. Took until the end for the build up to hit it's climax. Will probably read the next book in a month or so.
11. Lunatic Cafe by Laurell K Hamilton (5/25-5/30) - 5/5 best plot so far in an anita book! Took me for an amazing ride

TBR
Slave to Sensation (#1 Psy-changelings) by Nalini Singh
Iron Kissed (Mercy Thompson 3) by Patricia Briggs
The Savage Grace (Dark Divine 3) by Bree Despain
Some Girls Bite (chicagoland vampires #1) by Chloe Neill
Beautiful Chaos (Beautiful Creatures 3) by Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl

Total Read in May:
Total in 2012: 45
Total in 2011: 89


----------



## djgross

White Horse Alex Adams 5/1
Deadlocked: A Sookie Stackhouse Novel Charlaine Harris 5/3
The Newlyweds Nell Freudenberger 5/4
The Witness Nora Roberts 5/5
Tricked (The Iron Druid Chronicles, Book Four) Kevin Hearne 5/6
An Unexpected Guest: A Novel Anne Korkeakivi 5/7
Somebody to Love Kristan Higgins 5/9
11th Hour (Women's Murder Club) James Patterson and Maxine Paetro 5/11
Paris in Love: A Memoir Eloisa James 5/13
Gilt Katherine Longshore 5/14
Stolen Prey John Sanford 5/17
Code Name Verity Elizabeth Wein 5/20
Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe (Ballantine Reader's Circle) Fannie Flagg 5/23
Bring Up the Bodies: A Novel (John Macrae Book) Hilary Mantel 5/26
Let's Pretend This Never Happened: (A Mostly True Memoir) Jenny Lawson 5/27
The Stonecutter: A Novel (Pegasus Crime) Camilla Lackberg 5/28


----------



## LauraB

purplesmurf said:


> I'm confused. . .


This is a thread to keep track of what books, how many books, what format you read them, or really any other information you want to keep track of for the month of May. There is an April one stickied in the book corner if you want to see how people use it.


----------



## Geoffrey

We've been talking in the Moderator Cave and we think it would be a good idea to move these Book Count threads over to the Klub house so that they're all together, still visible and more in line with that folder, we think. I know this isn't much of a heads up as May starts tomorrow, but I wanted to post this and give everyone a heads up. I created a section in the Threadipedia listing links to every Book Count so that will still be here in the Book Corner.

Since this is so close to the end of the month, I'm going to leave the May one in the Book Corner for a couple days so everyone can see this ....


----------



## Geoffrey

Oh, and here's my spot

*May Reading List*

50. *Hounded (Iron Druid Chronicles #1) - Kevin Hearne* - Fantasy - 5666 locations - finished May 3
51. *Daughter of Smoke and Bone - Laini Taylor* - Urban Fantasy - 5704 locations - finished May 8
52. *A Matter of Time - Mary Calmes* - M/M Romance - 10188 locations - finished May 8
53. *Double Share - Nathan Lowell* - Science Fiction - finished May 10
*The Mongoliad - Greg Bear, etc.* - Shared World Fantasy - 6338 locations - 25% and stopped (just wasn't feeling it.)
54. *Jumbo - Todd Young* - Gay Fiction - 3017 locations - finished May 12
*First Contact (Terran Chronicles #1) - James Jackson* - Science Fiction - 24% and abandoned (bad book)
55. *Hexed - Kevin Hearne* - Fantasy - 4975 locations - finished May 14
56. *The Messiah Choice - Jack L. Chalker* - Science Fiction - 6101 locations - finished May 17
*The January Dancer - Michael Flynn* - Science Fiction - 6732 locations - 17% complete
57. *The River of Dancing Gods - Jack L. Chalker* - Fantasy - 7526 locations - finished May 20
58. *Heaven - Mur Lafferty* - Fantasy - 1750 locations - finished May 21
59. *Breakers - Edward W. Robertson* - Apocalypse - 4050 locations - finished May 23
60. *Blackout (The Newsflesh Trilogy) - Mira Grant* - Political Thiller/Zombie Apocalypse - 9005 locations - finished May 26
61. *Illusion - Paula Volsky* - Historical Fantasy - 577 pages - 8% complete

*May TBR List*

62. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: Plagues of Night - David R. George III* - Science Fiction
63. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *5/1 Salt Mark Kurlansky 6055 loc. Non fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *5/3 Hounded Kevin Hearne 289 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *5/4 Thieves' World ed. Robert Lynn Asprin 3899 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *5/6 Insurgent Veronica Roth 544 pp. Dystopian Audio * ★★★★★ *5/8 Hexed Kevin Hearne 320 pp. Urban Fantasy Audio * ★★★★ *5/10 The Afterlife Series Mur Lafferty 8313 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *5/12 The House of Silk Anthony Horowitz 294 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★ *5/14 The Story of English in 100 Words David Crystal 3347 loc. Non Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *5/16 The Riddle-Master of Hed Patricia McKillip 228 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★ *5/19 Full Moon PG Wodehouse 272 pp. Humor Audio * ★★★★ *5/24 At All Costs David Weber 14877 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *5/26 Witches on Parole Deborah Geary 3580 loc. Chick Lit Kindle * ★★★★ *5/28 Tales From the Vulgar Unicorn ed. Robert Lynn Asprin 4618 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *5/31 Leviathan Wakes James Corey 10072 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Against the Light--Dave Duncan (Started 4/1
2.  Catching Fire--Suzanne Collins 
3.  A Prayer for Own Meany--John Irving (Started 5/17)

Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Okay, here we go. Gonna try to finish Different Seasons today so I can start may 1 with a new book.

1. The Devil's Kiss by William W. Johnstone 448 pages, 5215 Loc.
2. The Devil's Heart by William W. Johnstone 384 pages, 4264 Loc. 
3. The Devil's Touch by William W. Johnstone 352 pages 4542 Loc
4. The Devil's Cat by William W Johnstone 384 pages 4095 Loc.
5.  by Stephen King 526 pages 10936 Loc. 
6.  by Stephen King 416 pages 7591 Loc. 
7.  by Stephen King 127 pages 679 Loc. 
8. by Todd Young 97 pages 1593 Loc. 
9.  by Todd Young 267 pages 4427 Loc. 
10. by Todd Young 193 pages 3017 Loc. 
11.  by Stephen King 646 pages. 13029 Loc. 
12.  by Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) 309 pages. 5300 Loc. 
13.  by Stephen King 512 pages. 9874 Loc. 
14.  by Stephen King 1138 pages. 20651 Loc.
15.  by Robert Cabell. 250 pages. 2968 Loc.

May Totals:
Books: 15
Pages: 6049
Loc: 99,181
YAY!


----------



## gina1230

1. *The Becoming by Jeanne Stein* Bk 1- Anna Strong Chronicles Audible Paranormal
2. *First Grave on the Right by Daynda Jones* Bk 1- Charley Davidson Audible Paranormal
3. *His Wicked Ways by Samantha James* Bk 1 - McKay Paperback Romance
4. *First Comes Marriage by Mary Balogh* Bk 1 - Huxtable Family Audible Romance
5. *Fairytale by Maggie Shayne* Bk 1 - Fairies of Shara Kindle Fantasy
6. *The Truth About Lord Stoneville by Sabrina Jeffries* Bk 1 - Hellions of Halstead Hall Audible Romance
7. *This Must Be Love by Kasey Michaels* Paperback Romance
8. *Nice Girls Don't Have Fangs by Molly Harper* Bk 1- Jane Jameson Audible Paranormal
9. *Taken by the Viking by Michelle Styles* Bk 1 - Viking Kindle Romance
10. *A Quick Bite by Lynsay Sands* Bk 1- Argeneau Family Audible Paranormal


----------



## joanne29

let May reading begin

1. Wild by Cheryl Strayed 336 pgs. 5/1       so good
2. Animal Vegetable Miracle 400 pgs. 5/2       ; delightful
3. Lots of Candles Plenty of Cake by Anna Quindlen 209 pgs. 5/8       very good
4. Making Toast Roger Rosenblatt 180 pags. 5/9       great
5. High Tide in Tucson by Barabra Kingsolver 290 pgs. 5/10      classic Kingsolver
6. Getting the pretty Back by Molly Ringwald 244 pgs 5/19     fair
7. Memoir of a Debulked Woman by Susan Gubar 313 pgs. 5/20      Scary


----------



## Geoffrey

Donna's copying me slightly before I read things ....


----------



## drenee

The Silver Locomotive Mystery - Edward Marston - Library - Sony
Railway to the Grave - Edward Marston - Library -  Sony
The Darling Dahlias and the Naked Ladies.  Library -Sony


Watership Down - Richard Adams - audio
The Broken Teaglass - Emily Arsenault - audio


----------



## drenfrow

Geoffrey said:


> Donna's copying me slightly before I read things ....


  You beat me to _First Contact_. I will start it tomorrow and my hopes are not high...


----------

